# BrewPi Arduino Fermentation Fridge



## Gweedo (26/2/16)

Inside the box is Arduino UNO R3 Clone, with 2 channel 10A relay, using 2x IEC female sockets for heating and cooling power, 1x IEC male socket for mains power, 2x DS18B20 temp sensors running on OneWire system so I get ambient temp of the chamber, and the other sends back temp of my fermenter with will be slipped into a Thermowell mounted on side of the fermenter.




Instead of buying a RPi, I utilized an Acer Netbook and flashed Debian Jessie (stable) and installed BrewPi. 




Control box sitting on top of fridge (Netbook not hooked up at this stage but will build me a stand on my work/brewing bench to monitor and configure beer profiles)




Using a 50w 240v tube heater, chamber temp probe nicely concealed in top/roof of fridge chamber (not in pic), and beer temp probe waiting for the fermenter




Over all pic of the set up, might make a clear acrylic leg to mount in the middle of the shelf for added weight support.

Its large enough to run 2 vessels but I will only run 1 at a time unless its a double batch of the same beer as I will configure different profiles for fermentation management. I have also by passed the thermostat so that I can cold crash or lager as a steady temp. I don't have enough room in the shed for 2 fridges (ferment chamber and a cold crash/lager fridge) as well as my distilling gear and brewing gear and storage.


----------

